# Two Girls in Winnipeg



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

Ellen and Jackie free to a good home.
Winnipeg, Manitoba.
I'm moving to Alberta and its illegal to have rats there.
They need a home before the end of the month, seeing as my apartment will be up for show and we're not allowed to have animals  
I had arranged a home for them, but the guy still hasn't gone through with it so I dont know.
I'm starting to get worried because I'm running out of time.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry you have to part with them . How old are they? 

Good luck in finding them a home. You may get lucky and find someone on here.


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

Good news! the guy got a hold of me and he came and picked them up!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay that worked out well then


----------

